#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  VNIT Nagpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## surajp

This is a thread for VNIT Nagpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

Click here for VNIT Nagpur 2012 Admissions 2012 | Cut - Offs



Hi FaaDoOs,

NIT Nagpur is one of the best NITs. 

Here is some information about the college:

1. *Year of establishment*:  June 1960(Earlier known as REC- Nagpur)
                                          : NIT- Nagpur (26 June 2002, Deemed University)
2. *Branch offered:*

    Civil Engineering
    Chemical Engineering
    Computer Science & Engineering
    Electronics  & Communication Engineering
    Electrical Engineering
    Mechanical Engineering
    Metallurgical Engineering
    Mining Engineering
*
3. Hostel*
The Institute has excellent residential facilities to cater to the needs of more than two thousand
students. Each hostel has a telephone, T.V., Computer hall with internet connection, provision for
indoor and outdoor games, water coolers, water heaters, and mess facilities. It is mandatory for
hostel residents to join the mess, managed by the committee of student representatives. All
hostel residents bear wages of the mess cooks, servants, helpers and cleaners. Ministerial
assistance is provided by the Institute.
*No. of Boys Hostel:7
No. of Girls Hostel:1*

*4.Placement*s
Total Eligible Students: 341
Total Students placed: 308
Students with Dream Jobs: 113
*
5.Fees*
Per Annum: Rs.41,535
Hostel : Rs.20,100 for 1st semester students

*6. Cutoffs*
_FaaDoOs, I have the list of cutoffs for all branches, but it is too large to upload here....u can ask your queries and i ll answer them!

_*7.Ranking*
As per Outlook: 24

*Go ahead!! Ask your queries......*





  Similar Threads: NIT Kurukshetra 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Raipur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## vamsi

i ll be getting a rank off abt 15k !! i m from gen catagory !! can i get a seat with mech ,ece,eee,cse ???

plzz do help!! thnk u !!

----------


## surajp

Hi Vamsi,

It is not possible to get admission in open category from AI rank in NIT Ngp...last rank was arnd 11800 in mining or meta..one of those.....

sorry....hope u get admission in some other good college....

----------


## vamsi

wat other good coolleges can i  end up getting in ??

----------


## rajesh272

Sir, with 200 marks in aieee 2011, can my child get a good branch in any of the NIT?

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

Sir, with 180 marks in iit 2011, can my child get any branch in any of the iit?

----------


## surajp

> Sir, with 200 marks in aieee 2011, can my child get a good branch in any of the NIT?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> Sir, with 180 marks in iit 2011, can my child get any branch in any of the iit?


Hello Rajesh,

*This is the VNIT thread so i can answers queries only for VNIT*. Which is your home state and category? I can only answer your query then....:Laie_69:
*Pl post all other AIEEE related general queries regarding cut offs in this thread:* http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

*For IIT JEE related discussions, pl select the relevant IIT from the link and post your query :*  http://www.faadooengineers.com/forum...ted-Discussion

----------


## skk

hi,i am getting 163 in aieee 2011,can i get civil or chemical in vnit nagpur under home state quota,i am from maharashtra.

----------


## saloni

> hi,i am getting 163 in aieee 2011,can i get civil or chemical in vnit nagpur under home state quota,i am from maharashtra.


Yes u ll surely.....but in later rounds....

----------


## Rohit Chandra

i am expecting 165 marks .... i guess i will get only metallurgy in vnit nagpur as i am from UP... so i wanted to know about the faculty, infrastructure,placements etc. in metallurgy branch ?

----------


## surajp

> i am expecting 165 marks .... i guess i will get only metallurgy in vnit nagpur as i am from UP... so i wanted to know about the faculty, infrastructure,placements etc. in metallurgy branch ?


hmm..you have a 50/50 chance of getting admission in Meta. in VNIT Nagpur. Let me give you some insight into our meta deptt.

Placements: The most important factor! Last year we placed 100% of all the eligible students...

Faculty: Almost all of them are experienced professors, having done their doctrate and/or Mtech from reputed colleges.

Infra: We have one of the most advanced Meta labs in the country!!

The only downside is..nagpur is too hot during the summers..so you will have to cope up with the seering heat!

----------


## proten

getting 200 in aieee 2011.. general catrogory from maharashtra..
can i get mechanical here?
is there a basketball court in the campus?

----------


## surajp

> getting 200 in aieee 2011.. general catrogory from maharashtra..
> can i get mechanical here?
> is there a basketball court in the campus?


F corse u can get!!!

U can expect to get admission in 3rd or later rounds!!!

as far as basketball court is concerned, it is definitely there!!! The institute has world class facilities!!!  The college even has a basketball league!!

----------


## proten

> F corse u can get!!!
> 
> U can expect to get admission in 3rd or later rounds!!!
> 
> as far as basketball court is concerned, it is definitely there!!! The institute has world class facilities!!!  The college even has a basketball league!!


do u have any data regarding 2010 placements.. i mean highest and average salary for mechanical...??

----------


## surajp

Highest: Rs.10.5 lakhs
Avg: - Rs. 3.8 lakhs

----------


## proten

my friend is geting 160 marks.. maharashtra.. obc category..
what all branches can he get..?? he is willing to wait till 5th round...

----------


## surajp

> my friend is geting 160 marks.. maharashtra.. obc category..
> what all branches can he get..?? he is willing to wait till 5th round...


he can expct a rank of 15k.....with this rank he can get any branch of his choice!!!

----------


## anuragchamp

i will get 70 marks in aieee 2011  is there any scope of getting seat  through aieee anywhere

----------


## surajp

> i will get 70 marks in aieee 2011  is there any scope of getting seat  through aieee anywhere


Are u from general category?? If yes, no chance in VNIT.

 For other general college queries pl post in this thread: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

If u are interested in individual colleges, then post in relevant college threads......

----------


## rutvi

I'm expecting 208 in AIEEE 2011...general category...which courses can i get?

----------


## skk

my air is 24177,can i get chemical in vnit nagpur by the last round under home state quota,am from maharashtra.

----------


## Harghun

Sir. I got a rank of 25402 in aieee, state rank : 1753
I am from general category. Can I get ECE or EEE in Thapar University?
Or ECE or EEE in VNIT Nagpur ??

----------


## sultimate

my air is 44241 and obc rank is 10039.
overall state rank is 2770 and obc state rank is 494.
which branch can i get if i wait till 5th or 6th round?

----------


## surajp

> I'm expecting 208 in AIEEE 2011...general category...which courses can i get?



 @rutvi  : what rank have u got??? in case its something arnd 7500 then u can expect to get any branch of ur choice by the 7th round!

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




> my air is 24177,can i get chemical in vnit nagpur by the last round under home state quota,am from maharashtra.


Mining & Meta are ur probable options......

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




> Sir. I got a rank of 25402 in aieee, state rank : 1753
> I am from general category. Can I get ECE or EEE in Thapar University?
> Or ECE or EEE in VNIT Nagpur ??


U cant get ECE or EEE in VNIT......For Thapar Cut Offs, pl post in TIET thread here : http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...res-Discussion

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




> my air is 44241 and obc rank is 10039.
> overall state rank is 2770 and obc state rank is 494.
> which branch can i get if i wait till 5th or 6th round?


U can get mining and meta.......

----------


## dicap

this time Aieee results sucked ..... the ppl giving first paper (me too) were in loss . any ways 

got AIR 9176 , at 206 marks , non maharashtrian ........ so do i stand any chance ??? which trade , i'm interested in mech ,and civil , cause CS i know i can't possibly get  :P:

----------


## surajp

> this time Aieee results sucked ..... the ppl giving first paper (me too) were in loss . any ways 
> 
> got AIR 9176 , at 206 marks , non maharashtrian ........ so do i stand any chance ??? which trade , i'm interested in mech ,and civil , cause CS i know i can't possibly get


U can get Civil, MIning, Meta & Chemical......maybe in the 4th or 5th round.....for civil.....

----------


## karan.dhamele

My frnd got 3000 state rank (maharashtra) so can he get VNIT chem. deptt....or any branch in it ??

----------


## surajp

> My frnd got 3000 state rank (maharashtra) so can he get VNIT chem. deptt....or any branch in it ??


Very difficult with 3000 state rank....what is his AIR??? Also category? is he from General Category??

----------


## SATADRU

A  very good evening to every one.I m new to this website and i dont really know if this is right place to ask this quesstion.

I am from west bengal and belong to sc.My rank is 1617 in sc all india category and 84 in sc home category in aieee in b arch in 2011 exam.
can U please suggest me if i can get nit tiruchirapally or spa delhi or VNIT

----------


## surajp

> A  very good evening to every one.I m new to this website and i dont really know if this is right place to ask this quesstion.
> 
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.My rank is 1617 in sc all india category and 84 in sc home category in aieee in b arch in 2011 exam.
> can U please suggest me if i can get nit tiruchirapally or spa delhi or VNIT


Hey Welcome to this awesome site.....And u r right...this is not the right place for this question.......Pl post such general queries in this thread: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

Also, remember to give ur All India Rank also.....

Once u have shortlisted ur colleges, u can go to the respective college thread and ask queries specific to that college. For complete list of colleges visit this link: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...T-IIIT-etc-etc.

Hope u have an awesome time on this site and u get good advice....

----------


## SATADRU

A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
I am from west bengal and belong to sc.

B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-

*All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get  VNIT

----------


## sultimate

if i take admission in vnit in meta. or mining. then is there any fair chance of changing the branch after 1st year?
what r the necesory conditions for chnge of branch after 1st year?

----------


## surajp

> if i take admission in vnit in meta. or mining. then is there any fair chance of changing the branch after 1st year?
> what r the necesory conditions for chnge of branch after 1st year?


I am pasting the official notice for you....Hope it helps....

4.13 Change of Programme (UG Only)
4.13.1 Programme change at the end of first year
The following regulations apply for change of programme at the end of first year,
i.e. end of the 2nd semester.
(a) A student is eligible to apply for change of discipline at the end of first year only,
provided he/she satisfies the following criteria:
i. CGPA :  7.50
ii. Earned credits at the end of first academic session :  80
(b) Change of the discipline will be permitted strictly in the order of merit as
determined by their CGPA at the end of first year subject to the limitation that
the actual number of students in the third semester in the discipline to which the
transfer is to be made, should not exceed the sanctioned strength and the
strength of the discipline from which transfer is being sought does not fall below
90% of existing strength.

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




> A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.
> 
> B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get  VNIT


No chance of getting BArch!!!

----------


## jitin_22

Here are the stats:
My AIR 32779
Category rank 24889
and home state Maharashtra (Open category)
Can I get metallurgy in VNIT if I wait till 5th round?

----------


## saloni

> Here are the stats:
> My AIR 32779
> Category rank 24889
> and home state Maharashtra (Open category)
> Can I get metallurgy in VNIT if I wait till 5th round?


5th round, its not possible...maybe till 6th or 7th round.....

----------


## jitin_22

> 5th round, its not possible...maybe till 6th or 7th round.....


The AIEEE site says that there will be only 5 rounds of counseling this year and after that there will be spot rounds.
So the 6th and 7th rounds you're talking about comes under spot rounds?

----------


## surajp

> The AIEEE site says that there will be only 5 rounds of counseling this year and after that there will be spot rounds.
> So the 6th and 7th rounds you're talking about comes under spot rounds?


Yes, it comes under spot rounds.....u need to keep a chk on whats happening and be there for counseling....

----------


## sethi

sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in VNIT

----------


## NiTMaN

I AM FROM *MAHARASHTRA* AND MY CASTE IS *SC*

IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO GET ADMISSION FOR 
*Computer Science/ I.T* Engineering IN VNIT NAGPUR OR ANY OTHER NIT COLLEGE??

*All India Rank**Overall*345534 ------ *Category*22482 ------ *State Rank* *Overall* 28412 ------ *Category* 2214 ------

----------


## surajp

> I AM FROM *MAHARASHTRA* AND MY CASTE IS *SC*
> 
> IS IT POSSIBLE FOR ME TO GET ADMISSION FOR 
> *Computer Science/ I.T* Engineering IN VNIT NAGPUR OR ANY OTHER NIT COLLEGE??
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*345534 ------ *Category*22482 ------ *State Rank* *Overall* 28412 ------ *Category* 2214 ------


No chance for VNIT.....

----------


## NiTMaN

> No chance for VNIT.....


Then in which college do you think i would get.. or tell me in which colleges i should try.

----------


## successfreak

my AIEEE rank is 10300
i am from maharashtra state 
and my state rank is 814
i m from general category..

will i get CSE at VNIT,Nagpur?

----------


## surajp

> Then in which college do you think i would get.. or tell me in which colleges i should try.


Pl post in the AIEEE cut off thread for this query......Saloni will advice you...She is the best amongst our team of advisors on FaaDoO Engineers!

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




> my AIEEE rank is 10300
> i am from maharashtra state 
> and my state rank is 814
> i m from general category..
> 
> will i get CSE at VNIT,Nagpur?


[MENTION=14033]successfreak[/MENTION]: You have an outside chance..U are right on the border......and that too in 5th round......why dont u opt for some other branch and then try to change branch later....u ll have the option twice.....once in branch sliding and second after 1st yr!

----------


## successfreak

> Pl post in the AIEEE cut off thread for this query......Saloni will advice you...She is the best amongst our team of advisors on FaaDoO Engineers!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
>  @successfreak  : You have an outside chance..U are right on the border......and that too in 5th round......why dont u opt for some other branch and then try to change branch later....u ll have the option twice.....once in branch sliding and second after 1st yr!


what other best option do i have? i was thinking of applying for chemical at NIT warangal as a backup plan fr the 5th round...
branch sliding is after the 5th round right? what are the chances that i'll get a cse seat then?

----------


## surajp

> what other best option do i have? i was thinking of applying for chemical at NIT warangal as a backup plan fr the 5th round...
> branch sliding is after the 5th round right? what are the chances that i'll get a cse seat then?


If we look at last yrs data....u shud get it....but again u never know how things will pan out this yr....its luck to a large extent!

----------


## Spandan

Home state category rank 177.
Which branches can i get at vnit and by which round??

----------


## surajp

> Home state category rank 177.
> Which branches can i get at vnit and by which round??


Which category? AIR?

----------


## samyuukthakodali

i got 6461 air(general) from andhrapradesh.can get ece,eee,cse or specify the branches of chance in vnit nagpur.

----------


## surajp

> i got 6461 air(general) from andhrapradesh.can get ece,eee,cse or specify the branches of chance in vnit nagpur.


EEE is possible in later rounds....

----------


## sethi

sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in VNIT and does VNIT campus and hostel have wi-fi

----------


## surajp

> sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,eee if not which branch would i will able to get....in VNIT and does VNIT campus and hostel have wi-fi


you can get civil, chemical, mining and meta.......

Wifi is not available in hostels, only in some areas.......all hostels have LAN facilities though for internet...

----------


## priya.y

which branches can I expect with 32000 rank(obc category)...???
Please reply....

----------


## SATADRU

HI and hello..

i have been looking all over the website of vnit regarding placement statistics of b arch.But could not find anythng.PLease provide me any credible info about barch placement statistics.Thanks a lot in advance....

i am at my wits end...please do help/

----------


## skk

what is the average and highest salary for chemical and meta departments in vnit nagpur?

----------


## surajp

> which branches can I expect with 32000 rank(obc category)...???
> Please reply....


You can get Mining and Meta....

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




> HI and hello..
> 
> i have been looking all over the website of vnit regarding placement statistics of b arch.But could not find anythng.PLease provide me any credible info about barch placement statistics.Thanks a lot in advance....
> 
> i am at my wits end...please do help/



Me too a BTech student.....no idea about BArch placements....lemme ask if any of my frnds know of ppl in BArch....

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




> what is the average and highest salary for chemical and meta departments in vnit nagpur?



Sorry, but the college doesnt reveal avg and highest figures.....but i can tell u that meta was the only branch with 100% placements!!

----------


## samyuukthakodali

thanx.how are the placements & pack.ages

----------


## surajp

> thanx.how are the placements & pack.ages


Placements are very good.....Expect to get top companies if u have a good CGPA....more often than not this branch has 100% placement in VNIT...

----------


## roy_1016

1. How is Chemical in VNIT? How does this compares with Chem in Allahabad? AI 7075 from Gujarat.
2. How are the hostels? Does everyone gets hostel acco?

----------


## surajp

> 1. How is Chemical in VNIT? How does this compares with Chem in Allahabad? AI 7075 from Gujarat.
> 2. How are the hostels? Does everyone gets hostel acco?


1. cant compare...can tell u that chem here is very good...if not awesome......placements are generally at par with other branches...
2. Hostels are cosy and comfortable....With all facilities like internet, etc....And yes, everybody gets hostel accomodation...dont worry...

----------


## skk

hi,can u please explain rule (b) of branch change ,the strength of the branch from which change is sought should not fall below 90% of existing strength,does it mean 90% of 92 seats which are available in a branch,or 90% of the students studying at a particular time in a branch?

----------


## surajp

> hi,can u please explain rule (b) of branch change ,the strength of the branch from which change is sought should not fall below 90% of existing strength,does it mean 90% of 92 seats which are available in a branch,or 90% of the students studying at a particular time in a branch?


The strength of XYZ branch could be 40 and sanctioned intake could be 60. So 90% of40 will be considered...

----------


## cool.taniya

wat to xpect here with 18k rank???

----------


## surajp

> wat to xpect here with 18k rank???


Hi Taniya.....Expect to get Meta by 5th round...

----------


## Sudipta Dattagupta

i got AIR 9039, general category from maharashtra...mostly i will get all the branches by 4th round...wht shud i prefer- eee or ece? and wht is the avg. and highest pay packages of these branches???

----------


## cool.taniya

> i got AIR 9039, general category from maharashtra...mostly i will get all the branches by 4th round...wht shud i prefer- eee or ece? and wht is the avg. and highest pay packages of these branches???


I would say branches more or less depends on your interest.
Seeing the current scenarion i would say go for ece.

----------


## Sudipta Dattagupta

again asking...what is the average and highest packages for ece and eee in vnit?? plz reply fast, choice filling closes on 23rd

----------


## surajp

> I would say branches more or less depends on your interest.
> Seeing the current scenarion i would say go for ece.





> again asking...what is the average and highest packages for ece and eee in vnit?? plz reply fast, choice filling closes on 23rd


[MENTION=14959]Sudipta Dattagupta[/MENTION]- Yes branch choice completely rests on what you prefer, what you would like to do for the all important four years of your life (in some cases 5 or more also!!  :O: )

As far as placement stats are concerned..then ECE & EEE have a pretty good record here. For the last batch almost 90% of the eligible candidates in these branches got placed..

Highest CTC offered: 10 LPA
Avg CTC offered: 3.5-4.0 LPA

----------


## skk

on an average,for the past two years,how many vacancies were there at the end of first year in branches like mech,ece,eee and coms in vnit?

----------


## surajp

> on an average,for the past two years,how many vacancies were there at the end of first year in branches like mech,ece,eee and coms in vnit?


Avg around 2-3 seats in each branch....

----------


## coolsajal4

what can i expect with a rank of 12336 ?? (h.s.-m.p.) general cat.  please help!!!

----------


## NUPUR_88

can u plz tell me what is the gate cutoff of vnit in vlsi??do they offer good placements??

----------


## surajp

> what can i expect with a rank of 12336 ?? (h.s.-m.p.) general cat.  please help!!!


Expect mining and meta for sure....maybe chemical too...

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




> can u plz tell me what is the gate cutoff of vnit in vlsi??do they offer good placements??


Hi,
This is Btech thread....but i ll try to find and tell u.....

----------


## NUPUR_88

thnx a ton......

----------


## karash

can i get hostel accomodation in vnit after the first year.......(my family is here for 1 year only) ????

----------


## surajp

> can i get hostel accomodation in vnit after the first year.......(my family is here for 1 year only) ????


Yes Surely!!! No prob!

----------


## kanika12234

I got a state rank of 1815 and a all india rank of 19868, is it possible for me to get into B.Arch in VNIT through my state rank?

----------


## saloni

> I got a state rank of 1815 and a all india rank of 19868, is it possible for me to get into B.Arch in VNIT through my state rank?


[MENTION=17187]kanika12234[/MENTION]- you should be able to get a seat in the 4th round....surely based on previous years data you will definitely get a seat..  :):

----------


## sanith

can i now about placements for cse student.??

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

sir, im an it student in srinidhi in ap.may i no how to go for internships in iits or nits!!!
any one please rely soon!!!

----------


## tush1992

@kanika12234 - you should be able to get a seat in the 4th round....surely based on previous years data you will definitely get a seat..  :): 

_Are you sure you see the cutoffs ??? B.arch closed at 3000 in 7th round ..._  :^):

----------


## purisateesh0007

what are the avg package and highest package for civil eng. in vnit?

----------


## raveena326

what expected rank wud i need to get  computer science at VNIT....??  i m from general category   otherwise do tell the cutoff for IT branch at VNIT  :(sweat):

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a close thread, Click here for VNIT Nagpur 2012 Admissions | Cut - Offs

----------

